# moss hutchisson line



## john macfaddin

anyone still about who remembers he good old days


----------



## Geoff Gower

Remember them but never sailed with them. Was Deck Apprentice and 3rd and 2nd Mate with Temple Steamship Co.


----------



## Pilot mac

Hi John, think I was 2nd mate with you on Vendee ?

Dave MacVicker


----------



## geoff smith 1932

*Moss Hutchison People*

Hi John
Geoff Smith, bespoke repairer of all things electrical to the upper classes. How are you? Not many of us left.


----------



## tom roberts

Any body remember Doug Jardine who was down below on a Moss Hutchinson boat I think it was the Karnac,I maybe wrong Iam not sure.Sadly he has crossed the bar end of last year,Doug also sailed on the Bowater ships one being the Nina Bowater,Doug was from Lynas Street Birkenhead,he was the son of Doug Jardine a bosun one time with Blue Funnel, a picture of whom was recently posted on the Blue Funnel thread.


----------



## HARRI

Hi John
I was on the Kypros in 74 joined her in Preston. Great little ship (happy days)


----------



## Cutsplice

Never sailed on Moss Hutchinson vessels, but seen many of them always looked so clean and tidy, could be yachts of the day carrying cargo. Did they have passenger accommodation on any of them ? if so it would have been a nice Medi cruise.


----------



## Ian6

I was never at sea with this company although I was with a company in the same group but have never been sure of the exact spelling. Meeting those of you with first hand knowledge doesn't help much; we've got Moss Hutchisson, Moss Hutchison and Moss Hutchinson. What was it guys ?

Ian


----------



## clydesiderman

*Moss Hutchison at glasgow*

The website www.shipsoftheclyde.com gives quite a few listings of the dates in 1960,s when Moss Hutchison (and lots of other ships) called at Glasgow.


----------



## David Wilcockson

Hello John, sailed with you on the newer M`s.
Cheers,
David


----------



## kypros

Did four trips on the KYPROS early sixties only stayed in her for the crowd and the run about seven week trips then a week in Glasgow never did more than two trips on any other vessel in my MN career after that wanted to see the world have to agree great ship good company.KYPROS


----------



## Plumber

Hi John, 
Did 2 trips in the Amarna in 1954.
Oranges and Lemons from the Med.
Celebrated my 21st in Newcastle. A great ship,a good crew,
one of my fondest memories


----------



## kenneth kenny

Sailed on the Tabor 1955 Three Tripss,Catering Dept.Kantara 1959.Enjoyed my time with Moss Hutchinson.R634898.


----------



## rothesian

john macfaddin said:


> anyone still about who remembers he good old days


hi John still around, retired from AHB about 2 years ago. still happy memories of you and bob blacklock on Assiout 
Alistair


----------



## kenneth kenny

Hi John,the Tabor was my best ship,great crew,John Griffin,Billy Sadler(Second,and Chief Steward)Pat Carol(cook)Joe Kennedy(A/STD)and many.1955/6.R634898.Ken.


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby

kenneth kenny said:


> Hi John,the Tabor was my best ship,great crew,John Griffin,Billy Sadler(Second,and Chief Steward)Pat Carol(cook)Joe Kennedy(A/STD)and many.1955/6.R634898.Ken.


Hi Ken, I recall you telling me about the Tabor and I know you have a nice pic of her. I sailed on the Assiout 1957 nice little trip, but I got sick eating oranges. Cheers Ken.


----------



## kenneth kenny

Hi Tom,still got the great Picture you painted for me of the Tabor hanging on the wall,plus the other Company's great Ship's you done for me .Take Care Tom,and May.Ken.


----------



## Chris Meadows

*Chris the Leyther*

Remember you well Sir!
1977 Vendee joined Vigo, the rest is history.
Great times Morrissing around the Med.
How the devil are you.
Still supin Atherton dry?
Chris the Leyther.


----------



## ray morgan

I sailed on the "Kantara" Jos in 61, the "Amarna", for two trips in 62 and the "Tabor" in 66 as Ab .


----------



## david mcfarlane

hi John.I sailed on the Karnak, done one trip great ship and crew,I to said I wouldn't care if I never saw an orange again. That was in Feb 59 but I did, I joined the Assiout, a year after,she was on the same Med.run 13 ports a trip in seven weeks, I was made up to bosun due to our regular bosun taking ill in Liverpool I am 75 now but still doing fine.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

I sailed in the Assiout wehen shewas



I sailed in the Assiout when she was on charter to Harrison Line in the mid sixties.
I was supercargo, Captain was John D. Pascoe, does anybody remember him?
Pat Baker.


----------



## red lead

*Dougie jardine*



tom roberts said:


> Any body remember Doug Jardine who was down below on a Moss Hutchinson boat I think it was the Karnac,I maybe wrong Iam not sure.Sadly he has crossed the bar end of last year,Doug also sailed on the Bowater ships one being the Nina Bowater,Doug was from Lynas Street Birkenhead,he was the son of Doug Jardine a bosun one time with Blue Funnel, a picture of whom was recently posted on the Blue Funnel thread.


Worked with Dougie Jardine. In rigging loft in. Birkenhead he was the gaffer there Blue funnel loft. Red lead


----------



## Bill Greig

Peter (Pat) Baker said:


> I sailed in the Assiout wehen shewas
> 
> 
> 
> I sailed in the Assiout when she was on charter to Harrison Line in the mid sixties.
> I was supercargo, Captain was John D. Pascoe, does anybody remember him?
> Pat Baker.


Hi Pat,
I sailed with Capt. Pascoe on the Makaria. I was transferred from the ***berland whilst both ships were in Piraeus, the sparkie on the Makaria had been taken ill in Thesalonika I think and so spent about 6 weeks on Makaria until she returned to Liverpool. A good bloke and a good ship & crew.
All the Best
Bill


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Thanks for the reply Bill.
Yes Captain Pascoe was a top man, and we had a very
happy ship in the Assiout.
Pat.


----------



## Old Wimpy Seadog

Hi John,
This site is pretty good, found a few old shipmates. We were together at Riversdale pre sea in 1963/4 
Alan Duckworth, Droop (briefly) ? Ross, and a whole dose of others whose names escape me at the moment.
We met briefly when we were up for mates at Liverpool.
I served my time with Furness/Prince line then a whole load of other outfits before ending up on oilrigs. Reckeon I will retire this year and move to Spain.
You still in Liverpool area? Lydiate wasn't it.
Regards,
Greg Caldecott


----------



## Scuttle

*Moss Hutchison*

Hi John & Co,

Remember your name - but we never sailed together.
I was 3/O & 2/O on the Karnak, Amarna,Tabor, Melita & Makaria in the 70's.
Names that immediately spring to mind:
John Pascoe, Bob Leckie, Bob Blaiklock, Jack Kinkla (of the spiv gang)
Dave Mcauley, Dave Lemon, Dickie Blades, Dave Wilcockson, Bill Sadler, at al.

Happy days indeed cruising the Med.

Rock On
Scuttle


----------



## Ed Coates

*Makaria*

I sailed a round trip to the Med in the last days of MH. It may have been one of her last voyages before being laid up in Liverpool along with the Melita. I remember there wasn’t a particularly full load either out or back. A lovely ship though...my first trip as 3/0. Bob Blaiklock was the skipper Tony King 2/0


----------



## Scottie 727

Peter (Pat) Baker said:


> I sailed in the Assiout wehen shewas
> 
> 
> 
> I sailed in the Assiout when she was on charter to Harrison Line in the mid sixties.
> I was supercargo, Captain was John D. Pascoe, does anybody remember him?
> Pat Baker.


Good morning to all ex moss old friend I remember all Capt ch mates sec cadets and all on board am Reggie from Malta my father was Frankie was the foreman in Malta and I was working with him


----------



## Scottie 727

who ever still around and like to contact me my em [email protected] or my fone 0035699497802 In Malta I wish to be in contact with any of my old friends.john Macfaddin 
best regards 
Reggie


----------



## Old Wimpy Seadog

john macfaddin said:


> anyone still about who remembers he good old days





john macfaddin said:


> anyone still about who remembers he good old days


Hi Mac,
Remember me from Riversdale Pre Sea in 1963/4
I stayed at sea for most of my career and finally retired a few years ago. Now live in Spain. So how are you, do you ever hear anything from the others.
Greg


----------



## rothesian

Scottie 727 said:


> Good morning to all ex moss old friend I remember all Capt ch mates sec cadets and all on board am Reggie from Malta my father was Frankie was the foreman in Malta and I was working with him


Hi Reggie, Greetings from Scotland. Well remember you and your Father. Sailed with Moss Hutchisons during 1967 -70. Went to football match in valletta with you one afternoon. Was coming to Malta this year but Covid 19 got in the way.
best wishes
Alistair Grubb ex 2nd mate Moss Hutchison


----------



## Scottie 727

rothesian said:


> Hi Reggie, Greetings from Scotland. Well remember you and your Father. Sailed with Moss Hutchisons during 1967 -70. Went to football match in valletta with you one afternoon. Was coming to Malta this year but Covid 19 got in the way.
> best wishes
> Alistair Grubb ex 2nd mate Moss Hutchison


Hi thanks 
Ok that’s nice to know after all this years you remember me I hope you all well and healthy,if you in the future you be coming to Malta just let me know so we can meet up,do you have any contact with John Macfaddin I am trying to find out about him .best rgds 
Reggie


----------



## Scottie 727

john macfaddin said:


> anyone still about who remembers he good old days


Hi John 
It’s Reggie from Malta I think you remember me it’s a long time you was still a cadet and last time I do you was chifmate I hope you are well if you like to contact me my email is [email protected] or my Fone 0035699497802


----------



## Scottie 727

john macfaddin said:


> anyone still about who remembers he good old days


Yea am still around in Malta port 
Reggie


----------

